# Quilted Ornament (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I made this ornament for the lady I work for as a gift for her 80th birthday...
you may remember in the past I have made these as CHRISTmas ornaments...but thought it would be nice for a b'day gift too........
here is a youtube showing how to do it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdU7dliAdMo&feature=related

bopeep


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

That is very cute! I am sure she will love it!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I love this. I tried making one years ago and it was terrible. Always wanted to make one like this


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Beautiful! I'm sure she's going to love it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely. I'm sure it will end up on her Christmas tree.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are so cool, I looked at a book with folded fabric ornaments but decided my hands weren't that coordinated!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You for the nice comments.......
bopeep


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is beautiful, a year round decoration and memory of a special day and the gift giver.
Super idea.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's beautiful! I hope she appreciates all your hard work!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

We had her birthday party today.....
She Loves her ornament !!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------

